# Schwinn 20" 1981 Cruiser in Chestnut



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 19, 2016)

Recently picked this one up. Should look nice detailed and with ww tires.   Looking for an original seat for it. If anyone has one that would be great.  Or at least can someone give me the dimensions of theirs so I'll know when I find one.  Pic is of what I believe to be the original type seat.  Thanks!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Oct 13, 2016)

So much better with whitewalls. Also ditched the too big black comfort grips.  Always amazes me how black tires and even black grips just make a bike look "dead"


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Oct 22, 2016)

Cool little bike Bob


----------



## Cristian sanchez (Dec 5, 2019)

Would this bike happen to be for sale ?


----------

